# MTB  - Wed, 7/27/11 RAW



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking a Nass RAW, around 6, who's down?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm in! Where are we rolling from?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2011)

I was waiting to see who was interested in riding before I made that call.  Thinking soccer fields or stone.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 26, 2011)

Lets say Stone at 6pm.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't make a ride this week. Let me know if you're riding over the weekend.


----------

